# [Solved] SiI PCI to ATA Controller

## martindv

Hi all, 

        well i have in my machine an ide pci expansor becouse of lack of ide channels. Does anybody how should i do to make my kernel recognise this device?. I have a dvd-rw and a cd-rw connected to the expansor.

Thanks

----------

## Crisis

you will need to use lcpci to figure out which chipset it is, then add support for it just as you would the ide channel on your motherboard.

----------

## martindv

 *Crisis wrote:*   

> you will need to use lcpci to figure out which chipset it is, then add support for it just as you would the ide channel on your motherboard.

 

lcpci? you mean lspci? from pciutils?

----------

## martindv

that's the output of lspci

```

Gentoo ~ # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (different version?) (rev c1)

0000:00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 1 (rev c1)

0000:00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 4 (rev c1)

0000:00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 3 (rev c1)

0000:00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 2 (rev c1)

0000:00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 5 (rev c1)

0000:00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 ISA Bridge (rev a4)

0000:00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce2 SMBus (MCP) (rev a2)

0000:00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

0000:00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

0000:00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

0000:00:04.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Ethernet Controller (rev a1)

0000:00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce Audio Processing Unit (rev a2)

0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)

0000:00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 External PCI Bridge (rev a3)

0000:00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IDE (rev a2)

0000:00:0d.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): nVidia Corporation nForce2 FireWire (IEEE 1394) Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (rev c1)

0000:01:04.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

0000:01:0a.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 0649 Ultra ATA/100 PCI to ATA Host Controller (rev 02)

0000:01:0b.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3112 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

0000:03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)

Gentoo ~ #

```

----------

## martindv

Now im able to see the controller.. its the following.

```

[color=red]0000:01:0a.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 0649 Ultra ATA/100 PCI to ATA Host Controller (rev 02)

[/color]

```

Now the output of /proc/pci shows:

```

[color=red]RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. (formerly CMD Technology Inc) SiI 0649 Ultra ATA/100 PCI to ATA Host Controller (rev 2).

      IRQ 11.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=2.Max Lat=4.

      I/O at 0x9400 [0x9407].

      I/O at 0x9800 [0x9803].

      I/O at 0x9c00 [0x9c07].

      I/O at 0xa000 [0xa003].

      I/O at 0xa400 [0xa40f].

  Bus  1, device  11, function  0:[/color]

```

Now the problem how can't i mount the devices plugged to that controller because i dont know the name of them. 

i have:

/dev/hda -IDE HDD

/dev/hdb -IDE HDD

/dev/sda - SATA HDD

/dev/hdc - IDE CDR

/dev/hdd - IDE CDR

but i dont know which device in /dev/ belogs to my DVD-RW and CD-RW conected to my SiI PCI to ATA controller.

Thank you.

----------

## AliasXZ

I have no idea m8...

I cant seem to find a driver in the kernel config... maybe u have to compile drivers from somewhere else as a module?

anyone help?

----------

## Dlareh

```
fdisk -l
```

----------

## martindv

Thank you.. i alreday resolve it...

the kernel support was CMD6x instead of Silicon Image chipset.

----------

## AliasXZ

aahhh sh*t yeah... i looked in there aswel lol

cool   :Cool: 

----------

## brent_weaver

Hey folks - I am having the same problem and have tried all the suggestions in these threads. 

I am getting a kernel panic because the kernel does not see the devices to mount. It tells me that the following partitions are avail and then nothing shows. 

Any suggestions?

----------

